# Horoscope LULZ



## soundgardener75 (Aug 24, 2012)

We're all fucked.


----------



## tacotiklah (Aug 27, 2012)

Egotistical douchebag? Yep, sounds like me.


----------



## BlackMastodon (Aug 27, 2012)

^Cheers to that. I do love myself.  This is basically what actual horoscopes are, or at least about as credible.


----------



## Nag (Aug 27, 2012)

Moody Jerk ? yes.


----------



## The Uncreator (Aug 27, 2012)

I fall into perverted psychopath


----------



## Sephiroth952 (Aug 27, 2012)

Whiny Bimbo? Meh i'll take it.


----------



## Cabinet (Aug 27, 2012)

egotistical douchebag master race reporting
all other horoscopes cower in our might


----------



## -42- (Aug 27, 2012)

Neurotic Bitch?




Whatever bitches.


----------



## AxeHappy (Aug 27, 2012)

I don't think anybody I know would describe me as a, "greedy emo."

Perverted Psychopath though...probably all of my exes.


----------



## Chickenhawk (Aug 27, 2012)

Cabinet said:


> Egotistical douchebag master race reporting



Yup.


----------



## ElRay (Aug 27, 2012)

OK. Any INTP Egotistical Douchebags here?

Ray


----------



## Gothic Headhunter (Aug 27, 2012)

Why yes, I am a moody jerk!


----------



## MythicSquirrel (Aug 27, 2012)

Whiny bimbo? Come on, really?


----------



## MrPepperoniNipples (Aug 27, 2012)

awkward fucktard?

I'd say that's about right.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Aug 27, 2012)

Hey, I'm not a Taurus...


----------



## SpaceDock (Aug 27, 2012)

Obessive twat....that's not how you spell that..uh..damn.


----------



## ittoa666 (Aug 27, 2012)

Annoying attention whore reporting for duty.


----------



## Jakke (Aug 28, 2012)

Whiny bimbo here.


----------



## highlordmugfug (Aug 28, 2012)

Cabinet said:


> egotistical douchebag master race reporting
> all other horoscopes cower in our might


----------



## BucketheadRules (Aug 28, 2012)

I'm a Taurus.

Take from that what you will.


----------



## Pooluke41 (Aug 28, 2012)

Anyone bringing MBTI's into this will cower at my might!

INTJ Perverted Psychopath Master Race.


----------



## Cabinet (Aug 28, 2012)

ElRay said:


> OK. Any INTP Egotistical Douchebags here?
> 
> Ray



HAHAHA

I'm an INTP as well but sometimes I wind up with INTJ.
Those are always my answers to emotional problems. The only answer I can ever come up with is "deal with it and face it head on because it will make you stronger"


----------



## Vostre Roy (Aug 28, 2012)

I fail to understand the meaning of being a flaky derelict


----------



## mr_rainmaker (Aug 28, 2012)

whiny bimbo????

I love wine in a box.


----------



## Don Vito (Aug 28, 2012)

Wow.

I actually am a Flaky Derelict.


----------



## pink freud (Aug 28, 2012)

I'm a perverted psychopath?

Well, who the fuck isn't!?


----------



## Jinogalpa (Aug 28, 2012)

and what sign is it when that all matches to someone


----------



## kerska (Aug 28, 2012)

Attention whore?

Look at me. I said LOOK AT ME.


----------



## Dan_Vacant (Aug 28, 2012)

Obsessive twat. maybe...yes


----------



## Alpenglow (Aug 28, 2012)

Hmm, greedy emo. Definitely not.


----------



## ElRay (Aug 28, 2012)

Cabinet said:


> Those are always my answers to emotional problems. The only answer I can ever come up with is "deal with it and face it head on because it will make you stronger"


I've actually said, "Oh, I'm sorry. I thought you wanted me to help you solve the problem. I'll just shut-up and listen." -- more than once 

Ray


----------



## Mprinsje (Aug 29, 2012)

neurotic bitch.

well... thanks.


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Aug 29, 2012)

The joke is that horoscopes are vague and apply to pretty much everyone. We're all of those things


----------

